# Pregnant LGD whelping outside



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Jan 9, 2014)

We have a great pyrenees that is currently 59 days pregnant. It is getting to around 30 degrees at night and we are worried about her having the puppies outside, does anyone have experience with dogs having puppies in the cold? We will bring her inside if it is too cold, but we thought she would more comfortable outside, as she has only been in the house a few times.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2014)

She should be fine... you will need to check and see if a heat lamp will be required. Is she a first timer?
Often the biggest issue is LGD's like to dig a hole and have the pups in the hole which they can sometimes step on the pups as they are whelping another and is more difficult for them to keep warm. Hopefully she will whelp on hay/straw.

Congratulations on your impending litter! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Jan 10, 2014)

She had 8 healthy puppies! We brought her in the house, because we didn't want to take any chances, with it being her first litter. I'll update with pics later!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2014)

YAY! 
I bet she'll be great in the house... somehow they just do what it takes! 
Cannot wait!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry that I haven't posted pics yet, it's been a busy week. I don't have anything but my phone right now, so i'll have to post the pics in the morning. 6 of the pups are girls and 2 are boys, 2 of the girls are solid white, and the rest are badger marked! The mom is being very good and all 8 of them are very healthy!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 20, 2014)

That's great, bet they are all cuties!


----------



## denimeggs (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine whelped in the mud a month ago, the night before I planned to bring her inside. The pups were solid brown, and then so were my towels.  Be glad you brought yours in early!
But we did bring them all inside for the next 2 weeks to keep warm. Now they have been outside completely for the past 2 weeks, except last night because it turned so cold. 
I'm not sure when to quit bringing them in altogether. They are so wooly, and they sleep in a giant puppy pile anyway.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, my computer isn't working for pictures. Am I allowed to post a link to my farm facebook page? I put some pics on there from my phone


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 26, 2014)

I think you can, I have seen others do it.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok, if you want to see some puppy pics go to Griffin Ridge Farm on facebook.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)

Saw the pics, the pups are to cute! But but but..... Is that a  LAMANCHA kid I see? I  lamancha's! I LOVE the doe code video! And all the other lamancha pics!


----------

